# Straight Power E9 580W: Ausreichende Stromversorgung bei Grafikarte



## PCHALBWISSENDER (6. November 2012)

Bei genannter Grafikkarte steht für jeden der beiden PCI-E-Anschlüsse nur eine 12V Schiene mit 20A zur Verfügung. Ich vermute, dass dies der Grund für Intabilität meines Ivy Bridge-Systems ist, welche *nur* bei dedizierter Grafikkarte (mehrere Grafikkarten getestet) auftritt.

Lösung wäre gemäß den Ausführungen in Artikel PCGH Heft 7/2012 S. 106 f wohl, dass Grafikkarte an beiden PCI-E-Anschlüssen mit jeweils einem Stecker anzuschließen ist, um über 2 12V-Schienen mit ausreichend Strom versorgt zu werden.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Problematik?


----------



## target2804 (6. November 2012)

PCHALBWISSENDER schrieb:
			
		

> Bei genannter Grafikkarte steht für jeden der beiden PCI-E-Anschlüsse nur eine 12V Schiene mit 20A zur Verfügung. Ich vermute, dass dies der Grund für Intabilität meines Ivy Bridge-Systems ist, welche nur bei dedizierter Grafikkarte (mehrere Grafikkarten getestet) auftritt.
> 
> Lösung wäre gemäß den Ausführungen in Artikel PCGH Heft 7/2012 S. 106 f wohl, dass Grafikkarte an beiden PCI-E-Anschlüssen mit jeweils einem Stecker anzuschließen ist, um über 2 12V-Schienen mit ausreichend Strom versorgt zu werden.
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Problematik?



Ganz kurz: wie sieht dein System komplett aus?


----------



## PCHALBWISSENDER (6. November 2012)

Intel Core I 7-3770K; Gigabyte Z77-D3H; Zotac GeForce GTX 470AMP! Edition; Corsair Vengeance 1600 2 x 4 GB; SSD Samsung 830 Series 256 GB; Be quiet Straight Power E9 580W; 

Anmerkung:  Keine Übertaktung, keine Veränderung Latenzen; alle Komponenten auch auf anderen Systemen getestet, alle laufen für  
                  sich stabil; alle Fehler-Diagnose-Routinen über ca. 2 Monate ausgeführt ohne Befund; System läuft nur mit HD 4000 Chip
                  stabil;


----------



## target2804 (6. November 2012)

Dein System braucht ohne graka nichtmal 200 Watt.


----------



## Gast20190124 (6. November 2012)

Nur zum Verständniss. Du schliesst auch beide 6_pin Stecker an die Karte an?


----------



## PCHALBWISSENDER (6. November 2012)

Das Problem ist die Stromversorgung der graka. Laut ZOTAC benötigt meine graka eine Minimum-Stromversorgung mit 12V 38A. Ein PCI-E-Anschluss des be quiet straight power E9 580W stellt aber lediglich über eine 12V-Schiene nur 20A zur Verfügung. Gemäß dem Artikel in PCGH 7/2012 S. 106 müsste meine graka somit an beiden PCI-E-Anschlüssen über jeweils einen Stecker angeschlossen sein, um ausreichend mit dann 2 x 20A versorgt zu sein. 

Habe ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## PCHALBWISSENDER (6. November 2012)

Ja, selbstverständlich.

Das Problem dürfte m.E. sein, dass beide 6-pin Stecker, die über lediglich einen PCI-E-Anschluss des Netzteils laufen, nur mit insgesamt 20A versorgt werden (siehe PCGH Heft 7/2012 S. 106) und dies eben deutlich unter den von ZOTAC geforderten 38A liegt.

Das straight power E 9 580W verteilt aus Gründen des Überlastungsschutzes die 12-Volt-Spannung auf 4 Schienen, zwei davon für die PCI-E-Anschlüsse, wovon jeder PCI-E-Anschluss wiederum nur über 1 Schiene verfügt und damit auch nur über eine geringe Stromleistung von 20A.


----------



## ich111 (6. November 2012)

Ich denke das an einem Stang ein Stecker an der einen Rail hängt und der andere an der anderen, aber schreibe Be Quiet doch einfach ne Mail, dann weist du wie es auschaut.
Aber selbst eine Rail sollte reichen, da 20A bei 12V gleich 240W sind (20*12) und die Karte ja 75W über PCIe ziehen kann.

Edit: Nein es muss locker reichen: Die PCIe Spezifikation erlaubt maximal 75W auf einem 6 Poligen Stecker erlaubt. Es reicht also selbst wenn der PCIe Steckplatz auch noch an der gleichen Rail hängt

Edit2: Auf die Angaben der Hersteller brauchst du nicht achten: 
*1.* Die haben keine Ahnung wie dein System ausschaut
*2.* Soll die Grafikkarte auch mit Chinaböller Netzteilen laufen und die schaffen es bekanntlich nicht die angegeben Leistung zu liefern und wenn oft genau nach liest steht da, dass die groß Watt Zahl die auf dem NT nur die Spitzenleistung, die das NT nur für kurze Zeit liefern kann sein soll, aber selbst davon sind die Teile meilenweit entfernt.
*3.* 40A in einer Rail sind extrem gefährlich, da die Schutzschaltungen oft erst auslösen wenn die in dem Fall 40A überschritten werden und bereits unter 40A können Kabelbrände etc. entstehen.
*4.* Eine Intelspezifaktion schreibt maximal 30A pro Rail vor bzw. hat das vorgeschrieben (garantiert nicht ohne Grund, ob es die noch gibt weis ich nicht, viele große Hersteller können doch ordentlich Druck ausüben), bevor manche Hersteller auf die Idee kamen dem Kunden Netzteile mit abgespeckten Sicherungsmaßnahmen als besser zu verkaufen (Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail)

Doppelpost kannst und solltest du übrigens durch die Bearbeiten Funktion vermeiden


----------



## PCHALBWISSENDER (6. November 2012)

Dann wären aber die Ausführungen von PCGH-Redakteur Marco Albert in seinem Artikel 07/2012 auf S. 106f  Unsinn! 
Denn er sagt ja gerade, dass bei Netzteilen, bei denen ein PCI-E-Anschluss nur an einer Rail hängt wie dem straight power E9 580W, die Stromversorgung der graka nur über diesen PCI-E-Anschluss nicht ausreicht.


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2012)

PCHALBWISSENDER schrieb:


> Dann wären aber die Ausführungen von PCGH-Redakteur Marco Albert in seinem Artikel 07/2012 auf S. 106f  Unsinn!
> Denn er sagt ja gerade, dass bei Netzteilen, bei denen ein PCI-E-Anschluss nur an einer Rail hängt wie dem straight power E9 580W, die Stromversorgung der graka nur über diesen PCI-E-Anschluss nicht ausreicht.


 
Weil das auch quatsch ist.
Eine Rail kann schließlich mehr leisten als drauf steht.
Das ist für das Netzteil kein Problem und so ist es auch gebaut.
Die Werte die ein Netzteil pro Schiene bietet sind keine Peak Werte -- so wie bei billig Netzteilen -- sondern Standard Werte. Die können problemlos überschritten werden.


----------



## ich111 (6. November 2012)

Und die werden eben nicht mal überschritten, weil selbst die maximal von der Spezifikation zugeglassenen 225W (3*75W) von den 240W ein deutliches Stück entfernt sind


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2012)

Das ist doch hier die Support Ecke.
Lass doch mal die BeQuiet Leute zu Wort kommen. Die können das sicher am Besten erklären wieso überhaupt das Straight E9 mit 4x 6+2 PCIe Steckern ausgestattet ist.


----------



## PCHALBWISSENDER (6. November 2012)

Neue Meldung:

Entnervt von der monatelangen nicht nachvollziehbaren Instabilität des Systems mit einer graka, habe ich seit einigen Stunden die graka testweise einfach mal an die beiden PCI-E-Anschlüsse und damit an zwei Rails gleichzeitig angeschlossen mit jeweils einem Stecker:

Zwischenergebnis:  Mein System läuft tatsächlich seit einigen Stunden mit Spiel Total War Napoleon 
*                                 das erste Mal überhaupt mit einer graka** absolut stabil!!! * Kaum zu glauben!

Vielleicht ist die Stromversorgung über einen PCI-E-Anschluss und eine Rail bei diesem Netzteil tatsächlich zu gering. Alles in allem irgendwie nicht nachzuvollziehen. 

Ich werde aber weiter testen und auch bei be quiet nachfragen.

Vorerst bei euch vielen Dank für eure schnelle Unterstützung.


----------



## Gast20190124 (6. November 2012)

LAss dir dir die Bude nicht abfackeln. Iwas kann da nicht i.O sein. Wenn ein NT das mit links packt, dann ein BQ E9/P10


----------



## alex2210 (6. November 2012)

Teils hatte meine 560 Ti auch ganz sporadische Fehler gezeigt, ich schau mir das auch mal an !!! Villt liegts ja am selben Grund...


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. November 2012)

Hallo PCHALBWISSENDER,

wie kommst du darauf, dass bei dem be-quiet! E9-580W-CM Netzteil nur eine 12V Schiene mit 20A zur Verfügung steht?

Im Handbuch auf Seite 45 findest du die Rail Splittings für PCIe stehen zwei Rails mit jeweils 20A zur Verfügung.
 Deine GPU benötigt zur Stromversorgung zwei mal 6 PIN. Es ist daher ratsam 1x 6-PIN des roten Anschlusses und 1x 6 PIN des grünen Anschlusses zur GPU zu führen.


Gruß


Marco


----------



## sh0k (13. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe einen 3570K und eine 7950 von Gigabyte verbaut und diese hat 2*6-PIN ! Muss ich auch jeweils einen 6-PIN Stecker von rot + grün nehmen ? Und der ganze Kabelsalat ? Wenn ich das machen muss kommt das Netzteil raus und ein vernünftiges rein ! Weil das war definitiv KEIN Kaufargument ! Bitte um eine SCHNELLE Antwort ! Danke


----------



## be quiet! Support (14. November 2012)

Hallo shOk,

deinem Netzteil liegen zwei Kabelpeitschen mit jeweils zwei 6+2-PIN PCIe Anschlüssen bei.
Somit kannst du deine Grafikkarte mit nur einem Kabelstrang (rot oder grün) betreiben.

Ich hoffe ich habe schnell genug geantwortet.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## sh0k (15. November 2012)

Ja hast du Marco  ;D Ich hatte nur weiter oben gelesen das man für die GTX 470 beide Kabelpeitschen anschließen sollte ! Also Rot + Grün ! Ich dachte eine Peitsche komplett mit beiden 6-PIN Steckern reicht !


----------



## be quiet! Support (15. November 2012)

Hallo shOk,

weiter oben steht *sollte*, es handelt sich demnach nur um eine Empfehlung. 
Du kannst aber die Karte mit nur einer Kabelpeitsche betreiben.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## winner961 (15. November 2012)

PCHALBWISSENDER schrieb:
			
		

> Intel Core I 7-3770K; Gigabyte Z77-D3H; Zotac GeForce GTX 470AMP! Edition; Corsair Vengeance 1600 2 x 4 GB; SSD Samsung 830 Series 256 GB; Be quiet Straight Power E9 580W;
> 
> Anmerkung:  Keine Übertaktung, keine Veränderung Latenzen; alle Komponenten auch auf anderen Systemen getestet, alle laufen für
> sich stabil; alle Fehler-Diagnose-Routinen über ca. 2 Monate ausgeführt ohne Befund; System läuft nur mit HD 4000 Chip
> stabil;



Die Grafikkarte und das Netzteil hab ch auch und es läuft beides hervorragend


----------

